# Barn Schwinns



## lambo (Jul 14, 2012)

All -

I've finally made it back to the Northern Neck of Virginia to my grandfather's house.  I documented my last trip there in this thread: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?21527-Help-Identify-Two-Barn-Schwinns.

I got some great advice on these bicycles and wanted to document my refurb/restoration in this thread as well as bounce what will assuredly be numerous questions off of the experts here.

First off, some more pics of these Schwinns!

Pic of corn crib and carriage barn on the property:





The barn that served as the home to these two Schwinns the past few decades:




A gopher made his own home under the boy's Schwinn:




More pics of the boy's Schwinn:












The girl's Schwinn:








Continued...


----------



## lambo (Jul 14, 2012)

And now finally into the sunshine for the first time in who knows how long!
















Can you tell I'm more partial to the boy's bike?  Here's some love for the girl's bike:




Either my grandmother or my mom stuck these feathers in here I'm sure:
















Last one, I promise!




These bicycles are now safely resting in my garage awaiting my amateurish touch.  From what others have recommended, I believe I'll go with a refurb as opposed to a restoration.  I've not completely dismissed the possibility of doing a restoration as I love to see the bicycles with shiny new paint, but I also appreciate patina (though my wife less so).

Ultimately my goal is two bicycles my wife and I can ride around our neighborhood and possibly on the boardwalk at the beach.  They need to be safe and functional, and if they look cool too, so much the better.  I also don't have a ton of money that I can sink into them, so my budget is tight.

I still don't know the exact model names or years, so any advice on how to figure that out, please let me know.

Meanwhile I guess I'll start to disassemble and document one bike at a time?  Suggestions on how best to gently clean the rust?  I'm good at electrolysis and other forms of serious rust removal, but I'd like to try a gentler touch on these in case I can get away with a 'refurb' job instead.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 14, 2012)

wow, amazing.  love the pics.  sitting untouched for so many years.

i would give them a good wash, clean, and put back together & enjoy them.


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe your wife will change her tune once they are washed and waxed. I hope so. I can't wait to see the after pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 14, 2012)

The boys is a hornet
Spray with wd40 generously, marinate at least a day, and use 0000 steel wool and a terry cloth rag.
I love the home and the property and my dream is settle in at a place like that!

Chris in Richmond


----------



## lambo (Jul 14, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> The boys is a hornet
> Spray with wd40 generously, marinate at least a day, and use 0000 steel wool and a terry cloth rag.
> I love the home and the property and my dream is settle in at a place like that!
> 
> Chris in Richmond




Chris - Thanks for the info!  I saw some other pics of Panther's that look very similar.  I guess the only way to be sure will be to find the serial number... any ideas where that might be?

I'll try the WD40 bath and steel wool trick.  Thanks for that as well.

And as far as properties like this... 'Sunnyside' as it's called was the most amazing, magical place I'd ever known growing up.  Today it is falling apart as my grandpa is too old to maintain it.  But there are plenty of amazing properties like that in the Northern Neck area.  Beautiful, peaceful place!

Rob


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2012)

Try what Scrubbi says first and you will get a nice patina effect.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a couple hours down the road from me. I'm up in the Alexandria/Fairfax County area. The climate here is not kind to old bikes as it's pretty rainy and humid pretty much all summer. The shed did help those a bit. Looks like a nice place in the country there.


----------



## lambo (Jul 15, 2012)

*Seat Issues*

Alright, so I started last night on some disassembly.

Couple issues:

1.  The seat post seems to be seized.  I've read up on tricks on how to get it out like heating it with a hair dryer, lubing it up w/ WD-40, etc.  Guess I'll have to give those a try unless someone has a better method.




2.  The seat itself is in decent shape, but the metal components underneath are pretty rusty.  I think they are definitely salvageable, but wasn't sure if it is possible to remove the seat from the metal in order to properly clean that rust off.  I don't want to risk damaging the seat leather.




As always, I truly appreciate the help of this forum!


Rob


----------



## mruiz (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't remove the vinal, clean and use sand paper, then tape around the vinal, spray gloss black and done. Nice Hornet. Keep us posted.
 Mitch


----------



## lambo (Jul 15, 2012)

mruiz said:


> Don't remove the vinal, clean and use sand paper, then tape around the vinal, spray gloss black and done. Nice Hornet. Keep us posted.
> Mitch




Ok.  I figured that would end up being the answer... I have some Eastwood rust stuff leftover from my truck that I can use as well as frame glossy black.

Any thoughts on that seized seat post?

Really glad I decided to start on the girl's bike to get some practice before tackling the cooler boy's Schwinn.  There is a surprising learning curve.

Thanks all!


Rob


----------



## snickle (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw in a thread HERE the guy said he was gonna use freeze off.


----------



## lambo (Jul 15, 2012)

snickle said:


> I saw in a thread HERE the guy said he was gonna use freeze off.




WOW!  I'm wondering at this point if I can't just get away with keeping it where it is... will have to have my wife test the height I suppose.

If it's too tall or short I guess I'll be giving that a shot!


----------



## lambo (Jul 15, 2012)

So I gave the seat hardware a shot of rust treatment.  Once it cures I'll throw on some gloss black, but even in this state it looks much better!






I also sheared off that bolt that holds the seat to the post so I guess I'll be headed to Home Depot sometime this week.  I know lots of folks are of the 'all original' mindset, but replacing rusty hardware with new stuff isn't a crime, right???


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jul 16, 2012)

spray some pb blaster on the seat post for a few days it will break loose.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 16, 2012)

Use a small screwdriver to scrape around the juncture of the post and the top of the seat tube, then use a wire brush to allow penetration of the WD40 (or equivalent).
Use a set of vice grips at the top where the clamp would conceal and twist.
If that doesn't work... break out the rubber mallet and work it gently, if that doesn't work... try to pry open the rear seat tube slit slightly, if that doesn't work... get a pipe wrench and roll up your sleeves.
Chris


----------



## daved66 (Jul 16, 2012)

put the seat back on, and turn the seat to loosen the post.  plenty of wd40 will help!


----------



## lambo (Jul 16, 2012)

All - Thanks for the suggestions.  I've been soaking the seat post w/ WD-40 every time I walk by it.  I cranked on it with some vice grips, wailed on it with a rubber mallet, and no luck.  I'll give it another few days to soak and see where that gets me, but if that doesn't work, then I'll likely try spreading the seat tube a bit to see if that helps.

Meanwhile I've started de-rusting various pieces and then spraying them down with some Liquid Wrench Silicone Spray to prevent further rust.  But I hate how it makes the metal feel and having used it on numerous old tools, I know it wears off fairly quickly leaving the metal exposed.  Is there any kind of clear sealant I can spray or paint onto the metal to protect from further rust?  I don't want to have to grease up my bike at the end of every ride.

Rob


----------



## lambo (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, serious progress being made.  Bike is completely disassembled.  Have removed almost as much rust as is possible without affecting the chrome/paint/etc.  So I'm good at that.  I can take things apart and I know all sorts of tricks to remove rust.

BUT, what I'm struggling with is how to keep the bikes rust free.  With my antique tools I just give them a spray with some lubricating oil and they're generally good to go.  But I don't want to have to oil down the bikes after every ride, so I'm hoping to get some advice on a strong, clear, metal-protecting lacquer.  Does anyone have any experience with these?  Everbrite?  Permalac?  Sharkhide?  POR-15?

I want to be able to paint/spray this sealant on the bike's metal surfaces and feel confident that they are protected.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Wax It*

Just use a good wax, like turtle wax or Johnsons wax it will protect for months at a time without ruining the look IMO.

Bob


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 20, 2012)

lambo said:


> WOW!  I'm wondering at this point if I can't just get away with keeping it where it is... will have to have my wife test the height I suppose.
> 
> If it's too tall or short I guess I'll be giving that a shot!




Sometime it helps to try driving it down,also tap around the frame were the post goes in.A little shock affect will help.


----------



## lambo (Jul 23, 2012)

All - thanks for the help and advice thus far.  I have a part or two to de-rust and then I can do one last clean down, some sort of protection (car wax or some type of sealant) and then I can put the girls bike back together.

Now for an entirely ignorant silly question:  what do I do with the wheels?  All I've done is taken them off the bike, but I'd feel a lot better replacing them completely (and obviously getting them new tires).  How do I do that?  Will a bike shop carry wheels that would fit this type of bike?  Is there anything I need to take off of the old bike wheel to put on the new bike wheel?  I'm not a 'bike guy' so I don't know the proper terms for everything.  There is the rear sprocket thing plus I guess this bike brakes by reverse peddling like on a kid's bike, so there must be a mechanism in the rear hub that applies brake force - does that need to be transferred to new wheels?

How much should I expect to pay for new wheels and some whitewall balloon tires (please be cheap)?


----------



## lambo (Jul 27, 2012)

All -

Just another call for help to understand how to go about replacing the wheels.  Can I simply go to a local bike shop and find wheels that would fit?  Do I need to transfer any components from the original wheels to the new ones?

As always, any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 27, 2012)

*neighbor???*

Rob,
I too live near Va. Beach (Norfolk). All of a sudden I have 3 new neighbors and never knew it. Bill and Kenny.
757-751-0111 give me a call...once you're ready to ride we and are neighbors can do a quick ride at the boardwalk. Maybe go see a concert at one on the free venues at the beach....wow that is so cool I have a new collector neighbor.

Try talking to Matt at Shoreline Bikes on Shore drive. He may know where you can get some wheels. 
Kenny also said there is a shop in Portsmouth (High St.) that is into resto of these relics. I'll contact Kenny and see where it is exactly.
Not much for shops that specialize in the resto business but, parts can always be had here on the Cabe.

Great pics and I love all that dust on the bikes as it was found unmolested for so many years.

douglas.jd56@gmail...lets hook up
John


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 27, 2012)

Rob,

I have everything you'll need, check your pm and we'll talk.

Chris


----------



## lambo (Jul 30, 2012)

*Wheels and Tires*

Yes, again.

Looks like I may be able to buy some tires off of Chris (scrubbinrims) but my immediate concern is the wheels.  I can't afford to spend big money on wheels so I'm wondering a)  should I just clean these up (will they be safe?) or b) can I buy new wheels from a bike shop that would fit?

And if I did replace them with wheels from a store, how would that work with the rear wheel and it's gear, brake mechanism, etc?  Remember, I'm new to all of this!!

Lastly, what in the world is a skip tooth and do I have one?  How do you know? 

Here are some pics:

Front Wheel





Rear Wheel and Hub












As always, thanks for your patience with me and all my questions and thanks for all your help!


----------



## Mole (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunno a whole lot about the hobby as I'm new also but I do know this... take a look at the chain ring on yer garden variety bike and then look at yours. Does the chain ring on yours look like it's missing every other tooth like the one in the pic below (mine)?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 30, 2012)

Rob,

There is enough evidence that your hornet is a skiptooth (1 inch pitch sprocket), the ladies schwin middleweight is normal 1/2 inch pitch.
Feel free to investigate your options, but I have reasonably priced wheels and tires in one stop shopping.

You coming through Richmond anytime soon?

Chris


----------



## lambo (Aug 1, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Rob,
> 
> There is enough evidence that your hornet is a skiptooth (1 inch pitch sprocket), the ladies schwin middleweight is normal 1/2 inch pitch.
> Feel free to investigate your options, but I have reasonably priced wheels and tires in one stop shopping.
> ...




Well I was hoping I may be able to, but I may end up having to do my two weeks of duty w/ my Reserves unit.

Will keep you posted Chris.


----------



## lambo (Aug 1, 2012)

*What am I doing wrong?*

Alright, so I took pictures, made mental notes, was organized with my nuts and bolts as I disassembled, and yet I've run into something I can't figure out.

I'm putting the bike back together (yes, that's as much rust as I could get off without starting to strip paint) and I can't get the headtube figured out (is that what it's called?).

I've got the front fork attached to the frame, bearings are in and greased, then the front basket bracket is on and then a screw on top to keep that bracket in place (I guess




But how do the handlebars stay in the headtube without just spinning around or pulling out?  I think the long bolt goes through the top of the handle and it is sized/threaded to screw into the smaller angle cut tube.  My thinking was that as you screw it in, it pulls that angle cut piece up and expands out, applying pressure to the inside keeping the handlebars aligned with the fork.  But when I try to do that, it simply spins.  When I was disassembling it, I remember unscrewing that top bolt, pulling the handlebars out, and then later on that other piece fell out of the headtube (I had no idea it was even in there), so I have no idea what its orientation or purpose was.




Lastly, I don't know what the smaller bolt is for.  I want to say it held the front wheel cover thing by screwing into the bottom, but I wasn't sure if that was right.  That threaded hole in the bottom doesn't have anything to do with the handlebars, does it?


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 1, 2012)

Rob, you are right on how handlebar stem works.  Trick is to go ahead and attach two angle parts together and screw in the long bolt to the point the two are just touching and it is a little difficult to push it into the head tube.  Doing this it will not just spin unless something is stripped, it will tighten up.  Not sure on the small bolt but do not believe that it held the fender on but I could be wrong, it looks too large.


----------



## lambo (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Rob, you are right on how handlebar stem works.  Trick is to go ahead and attach two angle parts together and screw in the long bolt to the point the two are just touching and it is a little difficult to push it into the head tube.  Doing this it will not just spin unless something is stripped, it will tighten up.  Not sure on the small bolt but do not believe that it held the fender on but I could be wrong, it looks too large.




Gary - so I was right!  Fantastic, will try your trick of tightening right up until it can barely it in the tube.  Great idea.

I agree, the small bolt does seem too big for the fender - I probably just need to go back through my pics and I'll find what it went to.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 1, 2012)

Threaded hole in botton of head tube is to attach front fender.  Smaller bolt looks right size for seat tube where you tighten your seat post.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 2, 2012)

Just curious, what ever happened to the gopher, from Grampa's Shed. (Grand Nephew wants to know!!) LOL


----------



## lambo (Aug 2, 2012)

STUPIDILLO said:


> Just curious, what ever happened to the gopher, from Grampa's Shed. (Grand Nephew wants to know!!) LOL




The gopher is enjoying the extra space in his shed now!


----------

